# SS 01.10.16 - Vaughan Williams #8



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872 - 1958)*

Symphony No. 8 in D minor

1. Fantasia (Variazioni senza tema)
2. Scherzo alla marcia
3. Cavatina
4. Toccata

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and we're back to Vaughan Williams for his 8th Symphony. Looking forward to hearing this one since it's been a little while. I think this time I'll go with:









Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
My choice this week :_London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox_


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll go with Boult here.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

As luck would have it, I listened to this symphony this morning!

Bernard Haitink, London Phil. Orch.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pugg said:


> ​
> My choice this week :_London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox_


I'll follow your lead.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Sir John Barbirolli and the Halle Orchestra
Recorded for broadcast by the BBC on the occasion of the world premiere of this symphony in the Free Trade Hall, 2 May 1956

View attachment 89098


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I have to make a choice between Boult, Handley and Previn recordings. Not easy. Might listen to all three!

And remember VW's description of the opening movement: "Seven variations in search of a theme"


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll go with Boult & the LPO:










I haven't spun this LP in a long while.

I like the portrait of RVW on the cover.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My daughter says the second movement of this work reminds her of the Cantina scene from the first Star Wars movie.
A great piece the Barbirolli recording is hard to beat


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From my collection


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

TxllxT said:


>


I usually opt for Sir Adrian Boult or Sir Mark Elder so for a change I'll listen to Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra too.

I am not as familiar with Haitink's recordings as Boult's and Elder's so this will be a pleasant change.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will give Sir Adrian a go this week


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Haitink and the LSO as well


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll give Slatkin and the Philharmonia a spin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been away or busy for several consecutive weekends but I have time to blow the dust off my Boult / LPO recording today.
It would be quite a while since this got played last. And this is the cover:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

In the end, I went with Previn & LSO. Fine playing and thoughtful changes of tempo: that matters a lot in this symphony. Lovely balance of string voices in the Cavatina. But the sound quality on this RCA Victor CD is muddy, even for a 1968 analog recording.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I will be listening to this one, but I suppose it will really be on Sunday. This is probably my favorite Vaughan Williams symphony. The first movement is a great take on the variations form. The second movement is always fun. The third movement is beautiful, while the 4th movement is the perfect thing with which to end the symphony. I like that Vaughan Williams allows himself an indulgence in the dorian mode in the 4th movement, as he had previously had to struggle against his urge to always write modal music.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I went with the Decca recording of Adrian Boult and the LPO on youtube.


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Haitink/LSO. One of the highlights of his cycle.


----------

